# Greetings From Me!



## Annette Tush (May 4, 2016)

Hi everyone, so glad to be here. I am passionate about building meaningful relationships and social justice issues. I couldn't be happier to find this forum! My goal is to make this world a better place, particularly for women, one day at a time. I see amazing women wasting away, not realizing their real worth. That makes my heart bleed. I inspire millions of real women to live to their destined calling—to realize that they are SACRED, beautiful, and awesome. Looking forward to learning from you, and also to share some of my expertise, especially as a real strong woman who has been happily married for over 10years


----------

